# Existential thoughts anyone ?



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

I feel the worst parts are my existential thoughts they run through my head everyday. I feel they make my dp worse. I cannot stop thinking about why we exist , and about dying that scares me a lot. Some terrible thoughts I get are solipsism they make me feel so alone and scared and very depressed. Sometimes I also feel as I am trapped in my brain since we experience everything though it and I feel like I'm gonna go insane and my whole reality is going to disappear. Anybody else get these thoughts ? If so how do you deal with these ?


----------



## Nayr_Enivel (Nov 28, 2015)

I get this strongly as well, what I've found helps me is to detach my consciousness even further from what it is experiencing and viewing so a sort of objective mindfulness of each thought and action can be obtained.


----------



## Anersi (Oct 15, 2015)

razel123 said:


> I feel the worst parts are my existential thoughts they run through my head everyday. I feel they make my dp worse. I cannot stop thinking about why we exist , and about dying that scares me a lot. Some terrible thoughts I get are solipsism they make me feel so alone and scared and very depressed. Sometimes I also feel as I am trapped in my brain since we experience everything though it and I feel like I'm gonna go insane and my whole reality is going to disappear. Anybody else get these thoughts ? If so how do you deal with these ?


 I can recomend the book : The user illusion by Tor Norretranders, a danish science journalist.
Best regards Anders.


----------



## Bluey (Oct 28, 2015)

I get this.


----------



## yellow_lamp (Sep 5, 2015)

I have them very much right now, but I remember when I felt better they didn't actually stop, but moved from "fck, why we exist" to "wow, we exist!". I also remember, when last year I went for a trip with some other students, I was very anxious at the beginning, but then we suddenly started to discuss existential stuff and I felt much better and comfortable after that.


----------



## leo134 (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes, I had some of these when I was in DP and I still have them now, write them down maybe, so you can see them. After that you can say that those are just toughts and nothing else, you need to believe in what you're living because it has a reason I think.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Know this is mostly a feeling and that anyone can have those thoughts. That is what they are, thoughts, not realities. It seems that your DPDR has you stressed about the nature of existence, but I can assure you there will never be a definite answer for anyone. With this really taken to heart, hopefully you'll entertain less "solipsism" or "ceasing to exist" fears.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

mrgibbs said:


> my existential thoughts used to be so bad that I could barely leave my room without being tripped out by hearing people talk.. the fact that humans communicate with each other with a weird series of noises used to freak me out beyond anything else.


YES. except i couldn't be alone, with fear of feeling like i wasn't really there


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

These are normal feelings and thoughts for teens and people in their 20s. You are all 100% normal.

Most people are crazy. So you are all fine.

Anything is possible. But it is completely impossible to wrap your mind around that.

Maybe at some point later in life you can slowly start to understand. Now is not the time!!!

Make things simple. Two people had sex. You now exist: in the form you see in the mirror. *This* is the phenomenon.


----------



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Articulate said:


> These are normal feelings and thoughts for teens and people in their 20s. You are all 100% normal.
> Most people are crazy. So you are all fine.
> 
> Anything is possible. But it is completely impossible to wrap your mind around that.
> ...


 Well said. I am only 18 and the whole problem with my dp began when I turned 16 and I realized that I was growing up and had a lot more responsibilities. It scared the hell out of me. Somehow it all turned into me having existential thoughts. Funny how that works out.


----------

